
How Google Search Works - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.google.com/search/howsearchworks/?fg=1
======
ridiculous_fish
What Google thinks you see:
[https://tinyurl.com/yx9syhq8](https://tinyurl.com/yx9syhq8)

But what you actually see:
[https://i.imgur.com/SihcV2K.png](https://i.imgur.com/SihcV2K.png)

------
kyrieeschaton
There's lots about what they attempt to optimize for, and approximately zero
about "how it works".

